# Where to buy chemical to clean cars interior online? (in Spain)



## imbir

*Where to buy good chemicals to clean cars interior online? (in Spain)apc prespray etc*

Hola,

I live in the Canary Islands and I am looking for good online shop.

Gracias!
Barteq


----------



## tosh

Spain: carcareeurope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A&J

https://www.maesaldetailer.es/gb/


----------



## imbir

Thanks for the answer. 
I can not distinguish between ordinary APC and prespray. 
On both sites word "prespray" is not used at all. 
Can you advice me on prespray and after apc?


----------



## tosh

For example - these are snow foams and pre-washes:
https://carcareeurope.es/pre-lavado/

These are All Purpose Cleaners:
https://carcareeurope.es/buscar?con...-cat-select=0&search_query=apc&submit_search=


----------



## imbir

Thanks for info Tosh,

sorry for being annoying but in case of interior just one product is in "pre-lavado" section. Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash - APC Prelavado. The rest is exterior shampoos and foams. 

I have Kaercher Puzzi extractor and "famous" RM760 at this moment and something from supermarket of plastic. (Should I play with RM760 and use stronger dose for prewash and lighter for main washing?)

I wish buy "minimum" equipment to basic clean cars.

By minimum I mean:

-prewash for upholstery (different types of stains) 
-chemical for extraction (let’s say Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash - APC Prelavado) 
- something for leather plus leather conditioner 
-something solid for plastic plus conditioner
-something for carpets
-something nice for smell
- something more? 

any chance you can advice me on this having in mind those websites?


----------



## tosh

I have used Car Care Europe in the past, so what I would use is:

Valet Pro Classic Carpet Cleaner
- prewash for upholstery (1:20 in a spray bottle)
- chemical for extraction (1:80 in extraction machine)
- something for carpets (as above - 1:20, scrub with a sponge/brush and use damp towel to wipe up)

Valet Pro Leather Soap and Leather Protector
- something for leather plus leather conditioner 

Clean with Valet Pro APC 10:1 - protect with 303 Aerospace Protector
You can use the APC on the exterior as well for removing bugs and a pre-wash
- something solid for plastic plus conditioner

No idea
- something nice for smell

Glass cleaner - Valet Pro or Einszett/NextZett
Wheel cleaner - Valet Pro Bilberry (1L dilute to 1:10)
- something more? 

Those are the best 'value' products that still do a good job - if you're also doing exteriors - you need a value shampoo, sponges, MF pads or mitts, clay, brushes and lots of MF towels.

Hopefully that's a good start.


----------

